# Series 6 cable ends.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Cable F connectors have changed a lot over the years. One connector that is favored today will be completely out of favor in a few years. I remember the F connectors with the seperate crimp rings. Later, it was the hex crimp connectors. Swaged type connectors were in favor for a while with the satellite fellas. It seems that the Thomas and Betts Snap-n-Seal type connectors are all the rage now. Here's a few pics of terminating a Snap-n-Seal type connector. It's actually an Ideal Uniseal connector with the Ideal tool, but same difference. I like to use Cable Prep's stripping tool, since it has a replacable "cartridge" with the blades, and you can snap in a different cartridge if you have to strip the odd RG59 or something.


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

Believe it, I used to use the twist ons, ICKY. 
I use the same crimper and bought the ideal stripper also. I think they are great, and haven't had one bad connection to my knowledge.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tab Faber said:


> Believe it, I used to use the twist ons, ICKY..


I used them too, before I knew better. I got embarassed too many times with brand new installs having picture quality issues. The first thing the cable tech's do it cut off your junk ends and put on theirs. That's when I decided to get with the program and do it with quality stuff.


----------



## Pinhead (Mar 8, 2007)

I've been crimping on my F connectors with a nice, heavy duty crimping die. I tried that compression style tool, the one that drives the plastic bushing into the rear of the connector and my connections weren't very good...

Maybe my technique was wrong, but I really didn't like the compression (not crimping) tool...


----------



## wireman3736 (Mar 3, 2007)

Funny reading this tonight, I had a long discussion with a cable guy today, I was still using my ol reliable twist ons and he gave me a lesson in the art of the compression connector that MD showed us, My supplier has been trying to sell me a kit for awhile but I've resisted, I guess I'll have to breakdown and buy one to keep up with the times.


----------

